# Black Vs. Brown crix



## Lofty (Oct 15, 2005)

What actually are the benefits/disadvantages/differences in these from the point of view of nutrition to the reptiles?

Just intrigued


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Nutritionally I would say none


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I think blacks are evil and plot evil things against me. They can chew their way out of almost anything that is not metal, and they are smart. Browns just seem to jump randomly if you open the tub and you know your fingers arent gonna get attacked when you catch them. Blacks on the other hand, will wait calmly until the tub is open and when you least expect it they make a break for it. Ive caught them with tweasers and can feel them biting the ends!! They are altogether evil. :evil: 

My lizards dont seem to have a preference tho!! lol :lol:


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know about nutrition, but I prefer the brown ones. I have to agree with CC; the black crickets are evil. And if insects ever take over the earth, the black crickets will be in the front line ready to annihilate all the humans. The browns are more jumpy. But I find that busting their kneecaps or pulling off their big jumpy legs puts all those notions out of their heads pretty quickly. I have the laziest leo in the world and have to take drastic measures.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i agree blacks r nasty! :evil:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, blacks are very nasty. Thats all they had in the shop the other day so im temporarily using blacks. But i could feel them biting the tweezers as well. And they bit poor Gizmo. Its ok gizmo got his revenge with his teeth. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I like using blacks, but only cause there alot easier to catch than browns, and there less likely to escape somewhere into my room !


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Well having read a horror story involving what I can only assume were black crick and sand geckos I was quick to switch to browns!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive changed to brown. Giz is eating them until tomorrow or wednesday and then staying on brown.. The blacks are horrible :evil:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i use black as my gecko just does'nt go for the browns as thier to fast for her and she just gives up, the black ones are much slower...


----------



## Lofty (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh ok thanks all! I use browns because the lizards are in my bedroom, couldn't stand the noise i was getting from the blacks


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats odd because my blacks dont make any noise at all...it didnt say they were silent but they obviously are.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

NNY it does depend on what size your buying lol, its the bigger ones that make the noise, the ones with wings......


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm using blacks at the moment but they are VERY nasty lol Someone told me to use locusts as there is no noise and put a half of an orange in with them anyone else heard this?


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I handle black crix regularly and have been nipped by them. It's quite a weird sensation.

I mix between the two so my lizards dont get bored with either one... well, so far they haven't.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

nicky said:


> NNY it does depend on what size your buying lol, its the bigger ones that make the noise, the ones with wings......


Im using mediums but some have grown to biguns now. No noise though and no wings... cheers for that Nicky.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

snake100 said:


> I'm using blacks at the moment but they are VERY nasty lol Someone told me to use locusts as there is no noise and put a half of an orange in with them anyone else heard this?


I'd go on to locusts myself, but i here there fattening for your reptile, so went out and bought more black crix, as i coudn't find the silent ones


----------

